# Moon hunt



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

Went out last night, we made three calls with no response at all. The moon gave us a hunting window from 10pm-2am. The area we hunted was nw of Valley City.If the wind dies down tonight we're going south and west.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

good luck man!!!!!!


----------

